# Pair of pigeon babies always male/female?



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

So when a pair of pigeon eggs hatched do they always come in as male and female? 

Based on my experience this is always the case, but I'm not sure if this is 100% accurate.

Question behind a question is a have 2 white YB very well built from good proven racing winners. And I know one for sure is a male so I put it in my breeding loft to pair with a hen.

However, the other white YB(I assume is a hen) now acting up like a male. She develops a mating noise and movement which is very male like. Her body is pretty big now too. If I knew her mate is not 100% male you will not be able to tell she is a she. But I'm certain she is a female and one point shy and doesn't have male body.

She chosen a pair and they mate up and they laid eggs 2 rounds already. But I never let them to hatch it since I know they were not fertile.

So question is, is it possible both these 2 white YBs are males?


----------



## PJ1969 (Jun 5, 2011)

All I Can Say is in my coop i have had a pair produce two male squabs more than once so it is possible you have two cock birds


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I believe 50% male and female. 25% male male and 25% female female.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pigeon is fun said:


> I believe 50% male and female. 25% male male and 25% female female.


Mathematics & probabilities are weird things.
I believe I posted this same outcome in another thread, but on reflection.
& re-calculation, since MF is really the same as FM, there are only really 3 possibilities, MM, FF, & MF, so there is a 33% chance of any outcome.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The rule of thumb is 50% chance of having different sex pair, 50% chance getting same sex pair. By the time you breed enough birds to get a good figure on probability, you won't care anymore. Can't do anything about it anyway, unless you want to become a doctor and give your birds sex changes


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't figure it out why people are replying male male how can males lay eggs!?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

rasheed.rubeena said:


> I can't figure it out why people are replying male male how can males lay eggs!?


We are talking about the baby pigeons when they hatch out. The poster asked if clutches are always a male and female or if you can have two sisters or two brothers, which you can.


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

Well thanks a lot guys. It was my understanding it's gonna be always M/F.

So I think the other one is leaning towards a male.


----------

